# Mail et correction automatique en cours de frappe



## nfranck (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis récemment passé d'entourage à mail, après la découverte de l'excellent Widemail. 

Je suis un peu déçu de ne pas trouver une fonction aussi efficace que la correction des fautes pendant la frappe, comme on l'a sur Entourage (qui utilise les règles de correction enregistrées dans Word), ce qui permet de ne pas se soucier de l'oubli des majuscules en début de phrase, du redoublement de certaines consonnes et que soient prises en compte toutes les abréviations qu'on a pu enregistrer. 

La fonction n'existe-t-elle pas? ou est-ce moi qui n'ai pas su la trouver? Faut-il utiliser Pages pour qu'elle soit active? 

Merci pour vos lumières. 

Nfranck


----------



## ambrine (4 Avril 2008)

ben SI !!! Le correcteur n'est pas aussi puissant que celui de M$ mais il existe pour toutes les applications Cocoa (donc Mail...):

Menu "édition" (de chaque application) en bas "orthographe et grammaire", mais pour la grammaire on repassera, elle n'est disponible que pour l'anglais.... D'ailleurs je trouve que l'on devrait faire une classe action sur ce coup là!


----------



## nfranck (11 Avril 2008)

Ben non, à moins que je n'aie pas compris quelque chose: ce n'est pas la vérification de l'orthographe que je cherche, mais la correction automatique en cours de frappe: les majuscules oubliées en début de phrase, les redoublements de consonnes oubliées ou toutes les abréviations qu'on peut enregistrer (sur le modèle de la correction automatique que permet word et qui s'applique automatiquement dans entourage).

Quant à la grammaire, j'avoue quelle ne me manque pas, je ne l'utilise jamais. 

Merci.


----------



## ambrine (12 Avril 2008)

Je dois écrire en chinois  Les fonctions que tu demandes n'existent pas! Ils ne fait que signaler, en soulignant de rouge, les mots qui ne lui plaisent pas.


----------



## nfranck (13 Avril 2008)

C'est ça, le correcteur n'est qu'un vérificateur. 
Tant pis. 

Merci en tout cas pour cette confirmation.


----------



## nfranck (5 Mai 2008)

Problème réglé, si ça intéresse encore quelqu'un, grâce à Typinator, signalé sur MacGé il y a une quinzaine de jours, que j'ai aussitôt acquis, et qui s'avère parfait à l'usage.


----------



## Oscar (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris car j'ai le même problème. Depuis que je suis passé sur Leopard avec le nouveau MacBook j'ai le problème de la correction d'orthographe pour mes mails rédigés en italien (ce que je n'avais pas avant sur mon précédent MacBook sur Tiger).  Bien qu'ayant sélectionné l'italien dans la fonction "Orthographe et Grammaire", Mail ne corrige pas ou ne vérifie pas les mots. Ils sont systématiquement tous soulignés comme si la fonction orthographe n'existe pas/marche pas.
Quelqu'un a une solution ?
Merci


----------



## Oscar (12 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
Je reviens sur le sujet du correcteur d'orthographe sur Mail. Il apparaît sur l'application Mail de mon MacBook Alu (Infos Mail) qu'il manque les dicos de nombreuses langues dont l'italien (onglet Langues dans Infos sur Mail). A priori pour rajouter une langue il suffit de cliquer sur le + mais où la trouver dans le dossier Système ?
Merci.


----------

